# Need shirts in Kansas



## mike hansuld (Jul 26, 2008)

I am a hobby air brusher and would like to find a place local 
to buy shirts.I live in Shawnee,so any where in the Kansas City or Lawrence area would be great.Thanks for any help.


----------

